# check this out



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

I was just sitting here on the internet being bored & i get this phone call, the caller ID says the county police, well I was kinda wondering if I should even answer it at first but I figured I havent done anything so I went ahead. they asked if it was me and said they had a snake loose in a rental house & wanted me to come remove it you see about 3 yrs ago I told this gal I met (that was a cop) that I would remove all the snakes they had problems with, well they never have called till today. So anyway I got a free python today it has a bad case of mites and a few small cuts on it but its not skinny at all.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice one Will


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats awesome


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i wish they stayed small







id get one if they were smaller


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

TormenT said:


> i wish they stayed small
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 some do, I have a male thats about 15 yrs old that is only 9' long, but then again I also had a male that was over 14' too.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

thats sweet!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

TormenT said:


> i wish they stayed small
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Get a ball python, they look similar and stay small, rarely exceeding four and a half feet. Unless you're dead-set on an albino, albino balls can go for many thousands of dollars (I've never seen one go for less than five, but then again I don't keep a close eye on this sort of thing).

-PK


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

damn man good thing you did answer that call

if someone reports it missing do you have to give it back right???


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

nope, the landlord of the house said that it was mine if I removed it for him







it was in a bedroom closet. the people had been out since the 1st of the month


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

pythonwill said:


> nope, the landlord of the house said that it was mine if I removed it for him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow nice snake, you got hooked up


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Are you going to keep every snake you rescue? lol you will need more tanks if they keep calling. Nice snake.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow, that's a great looking python. Is it a Burmese?

I guess some people buy these snakes when they're small and cute and just become overwhelmed by them when they get larger. They don't want to buy the feeders or shell out the cash for an appropriately sized cage.

I get phone calls all the time from people who "know someone" who no longer wants to keep their large constrictor and are looking for someone to take it off their hands.

All I can say to perspective large snake owners is "do your research and prepare to keep this animal in the long-term".


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice Albino Burm. Do you plan to keep it?


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

> WolfFish Posted on Aug 9 2004, 02:29 AM
> Are you going to keep every snake you rescue?


I dont keep nearly as many as I would like, I cant house very many of the big guys & Burms get BIG, I already have 3 of them :laugh: After I get the mites cleared up I will be selling it.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

how much do they sell for?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> how much do they sell for?


 $200-400 US, don't know the conversion rate to UKP off the top of my head.

-PK


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

you're lucky, i will have o tell some police staions i'm the man to call.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Can't beat that kind of deal "IF U WANT 'EM?, GO GET 'EM!!"







. that's a nice snake dawg


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Good deal!


----------

